# installing a gooseneck hitch



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have a ball in the bed, but you can turn it over so it is flat when you are not using it, I like it very much. Helpfull hint keep it oiled or it will be the devil to get out, I had to take mine to the muffler shop to have them get mine turned over, I looked kind of silly.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had both the plate with the ball on it and a turnover ball. The problem with the plate is you loose the ability of haul stuff in the bed of your truck or you have to put a pallet down when you need a flat service back there. Spend the money for a turnover. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

The way stuff rusts down here, I'm worried I'd end up with a fixed ball anyway lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Put plenty of grease on it and it will be fine. Whichever type you decide to go with I'd take it to a trailer shop and have it installed by a pro. If you do it yourself and don't get it right it may cause a serious wreck and at the very least cost you a lot of money and maybe your life.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kevinshorses said:


> Put plenty of grease on it and it will be fine. Whichever type you decide to go with I'd take it to a trailer shop and have it installed by a pro. If you do it yourself and don't get it right it may cause a serious wreck and at the very least cost you a lot of money and maybe your life.


So totally agree! The shops have the equipment and the warranty.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

nicolerm said:


> The way stuff rusts down here, I'm worried I'd end up with a fixed ball anyway lol


 So remove it and carry it in the truck when you don't need it. I have the problem of it freezing so I can't get it out. Nothing a hammer and a pot of hot water can't fix.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> So remove it and carry it in the truck when you don't need it. I have the problem of it freezing so I can't get it out. Nothing a hammer and a pot of hot water can't fix.


We store ours INSIDE of the truck when the trailer isn't hitched. Those balls are PRICY and I don't want a thief to take mine!


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm with Left Hand Percherons... Turnover ball will be well worth it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

checkout Trailer hitch, hitches and bike rack (800)298-8924 and get a complete bolt on kit, then get a shop to do it. This is one of those jobs you wont do often, buying the extra extensions, and saws, and tools involved will probably cost more than the labor charge. I installed mine myself, but spent bout 20 dollars on the bit, needed another 1/2 inch drive extension, was pretty hard job alone, burnt up a drill that was probably to light for the job, so woulda been better off just getting it put in.


----------

